# Need Help With A-Pillar Removal (Airbag)



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Trying to install a new 42 draft design pillar pod in the GLI but can't seem to get the clips on the a-pillar to budge. I read the tutorial in the DIY section however its very vague and the pics are no longer existent since the forum was transferred over. Just to make it clear I have side curtain airbags so this is why I'm having trouble removing it.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah im having the same exact problems. 
and i dont wanna try too hard and break the clips


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

i talked to a buddy of mine and told me there's one of two options. Either get the vag tool required to remove the clips or use a set of mechanics picks to release them. Other than that I still have no idea how to remove them. The tutorial is nowhere near detailed enough to even start to attempt it. If you pull too hard on it you can start to see the crease line where the plastic was purposely weakened for the airbag, at that part I'm scared and give up lol.

EDIT: I also just read that the top clip needs to be pushed toward the top of the pillar in order for it to release. I guess somebody is going to have to write up a DIY just for removing the A pillars in curtain airbag equipped dubs.


----------



## stolpsGTI (Sep 23, 2004)

do you have a Bentley? I made a tool with a coat hanger, based on the VW tool, and was able to get mine off without damaging the pillar. Basically, I made a loop with the end of the coat hangar and angled it so that it would pick up the clip. It was a bit akward, but not too hard.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

stolpsGTI said:


> do you have a Bentley? I made a tool with a coat hanger, based on the VW tool, and was able to get mine off without damaging the pillar. Basically, I made a loop with the end of the coat hangar and angled it so that it would pick up the clip. It was a bit akward, but not too hard.



:laugh: I'll have to give it a go


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

OP: did you have any luck with this?


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't have the time to try it yet. I'm going to attempt to make a DIY if I get any good at it. :thumbup:


----------



## paperbones47 (Jul 2, 2007)

did it work out?


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Installed a catch can this weekend so didn't get a chance to try it out. Possibly this week sometime. :thumbup:


----------

